# Labelle Craftsman kits



## jb arnold (Feb 22, 2014)

So I got a couple of these because the plastic boxcars I have seem oddly large for the era im aiming for. So I got the 34' boxcar kits and they are for sure smaller-but I think they'll look perfect. will take some patience to build but that's ok.

One thing though-I cant see how the size trucks that are on my current store bought cars are going to be right for these labelle cars. Is there a certain size truck I need to be looking for for these?

Thanks in advance

JB


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

No response yet?

Bump this to the top for you, I never had one of those kits.

Anyone? :dunno:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JB

Have you checked around for HOn3 gauge for cars of an older era?

These layouts often are built to be logging operations. The cars are
shorter. The trucks are also different. Kadee does make trucks
for the older style cars. You might check their website for them.
They do run on HO track, tho the look is different due to wider
spaces between the ties.

Don


----------



## nvrr49 (Feb 11, 2014)

Email or call LaBelle, I bet they have some suggestions.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

